# Help please - Dont want to get ''Lost in France''



## lou67 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi - complete euro travel Virgins - so we would appreciate any advise on taking our Motor home over to France to the Charentes/Dordogne Regions.

Not lazy and have looked on many crossing options - (still baffled) & not sure which is the cheapest/quickest options for our 19ft Motor home. Or whether to travel from Calais & drive through.

We don't mind driving through the country, however I am terrified of heights so prefer not to drive through any scary drops (sad I know !) But if that is unavoidable slightly willing to sit with a paper bag over my head LOL

Anyway - any tips or advise graciously appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_We don't mind driving through the country, however I am terrified of heights so prefer not to drive through any scary drops (sad I know !) But if that is unavoidable slightly willing to sit with a paper bag over my head LOL _

I take it you are not the driver

Stop worrying loads of drives with no drops

I'd drive from Calais and just enjoy the route, take it slowly and get a feel for France

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We usually have a destination in mind.
Check 14 day weather forcasts prior to departure , then follow the sun.

Once headed for Italian lakes. Ended up in Pisa and Florence.
This years destination was Interlaken, ended up in the Dordogne.

Dont hurry and take each day as it comes. France is huge and offers lots.

Dave p


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

got a good sat nav then Dave..


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have just done Calais, Ouissel, Vivonne, Bordeaux, Mimizan Plage then back again cost us around €40 but only for speed you don't have to pay anything. It took us three nights down, four nights in Bordeaux, four nights at Mimizan.

Way back was Poittier, Freshnay sur Sarthe, Vallery Sur Somme and Cite Europe, Calais.

Took us 14 nights in total around €400 in fuel but ours is bigger than yours. No tolls on way back either but bit more driving. No steep drops anywhere.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

lesanne said:


> got a good sat nav then Dave..


Yes its a Lady p model, does the cooking and washing up too

Dave p


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I am another wuss who is terrified of heights but have done France on several occasions also parts of Germany, Holland and Belgium - not that there are very many high places in the last two - I am a nervous passenger but we got by ok, I have to look the other way alot of the time!!


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Oh to be lost in France, can't think of (almost) anything better.
Please don't worry about it. I agree follow the weather, drift and enjoy.
p-c


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheapest crossing is ferry from Dover but we use the tunnel as we prefer it simple smooth weather doesn't affect it.

South coast ferries are expensive most of the time for a motorhome

Driving in France is so much better than uk no road rage no rushing around loads of places to park a motorhome in town or in the countryside don't book sites just drive enjoy and stay at Aire's.

If you have a satnav just put avoid tolls as it cost a fortune and you miss what France is about you can then stop at a little town or village that is true France.

if you don't like height's just avoid the mountain areas you should be fine as they tend to have shear drops.

I love it every time we go and if it wasn't for her in doors we would be there now (likes her job to much as a TA) never mind one day.

Trev


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We've been to France many a time, it's great!

Regarding ferry crossings, I prefer to do night crossings wherever, Portsmouth-St Malo is a good one but it really depends on where you're going/want to end up - personally I'd rather pay a bit more to have a shorter drive in this country than in France - it's so much easier driving in France! Remember, France has roughly the same population as the UK but is 4 times the size so there's much less congestion especially if you avoid the big cities!

Buy your fuel at Supermarkets - it's much cheaper than elsewhere.

If you're not in any hurry use the Route National (N-roads) to cover any distance, D-roads are like A-roads in this country.

We used our Tom-Tom on our recent trip but backed it up with a good atlas - we use the Michelin one.

As for heights, I'm no fan and the French seem to have a fondness for some real scary high bridges over their rivers which I hate. To avoid that stress I plan my routes to avoid them (usually more inland) - I find Google Maps really good for this. I'm not so fussed about those spanning valley's and usually admire the view - strange that !

I'd look to see if there was a major river crossing anywhere on my route and then look it up on Google Maps, it gives you the road numbers so you can follow which direction you're coming from and check out the bridge in advance - even if the satellite image is directly over the bridge you will hopefully be able to see the shadow cast by it - avoid the big curving ones. it's a good excuse to take the scenic route!

Most of all enjoy your trip - careful planning should help you avoid some unpleasant moments!

Regards

MrWez


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've been lost in France all summer. Can anyone tell me how to get out?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I live in Weymouth but the ferry costs from Portsmouth etc are so much more than Dover Calais its a lot cheaper to drive to Dover.

This August the Dover Calais return crossing for my 7.3m (25ft) MH was £70.

To go from Portsmouth to Cherbour or St Malo was just under £500 (yes five hundred pounds  )

My MH is too big to go via Condor out of Weymouth, besides you have to drive off one vessel and onto another to get to France. The crossing takes all day !!

Best bet is to ring the ferry companies and ask what their best deal is. Dont forget that if you want to do Dover Calais you can go for one of the less popular departures 'cos you can park up on Marine Parade in Dover overnight (either way) and take advantage of the cheaper crossing.

I would also recommend a decent Sat-Nav, it comes up with all sorts of useful info that an "organic" version doesnt. Such as "take the exit then stay in the left hand lane" which is REALLY useful when you are on unknown ground and the traffic is busy. If you dont like big drop offs dont look out of the window !! (book, map, kindle etc??)


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

If you shop at Tescos, and collect the vouchers, convert them into a Tunnel ticket!!! then your channel xing is 'FREE'!

Pete


----------



## lou67 (Sep 24, 2011)

Many thanks to all of you for your replies - very helpful and informative and also made us giggle.

Literally knew nothing of such a trek, so your help has given us a good place a to start.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd,

Just stay there

But stop posting:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi have been coming to France for years but still manage to get lost..thats the beauty of M,Homing, I always say we,re not lost, we just don,t know where we are.....and are we bothered??? :lol: :lol: 
I hate heights so won,t have the TOM on until we get near where we want to be, cos if theres a mountain HE WILL FIND IT!!!! :lol: so I just hold the map in front of my face and ask him in doors to watch the road!!! please  Have fun and don,t worry about where you are cos thats the beauty of it all.
Margaret


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*lost in France*

Just dont go to the gorges of verdon if you dont like heights just remember that in France a pont is a bridge so keep away from the pont de Normandy and many others or take plenty of bags enjoy !


----------

